# Australians behaving badly overseas



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Since the arrest of the mum in Thailand, Phuket for stealing a beer mat, lots of stories of Australians having trouble while traveling overseas have surfaced.

The Age reports:



> "Touching up cabin crew is quite common," the official says. "On Singapore Airlines, for instance, even grabbing a stewardess by the wrist can get you an 'outrage of modesty' charge, which we see a bit. And Australians, usually women, can't seem to keep their fingers off stuff when they are transiting through airports, either. We had a woman caught stealing toiletries in Bangkok Airport last year."
> 
> Men, on the other hand, are better at "offensive behaviour like pissing in pot plants and crashing jet-skis".


I know people go overseas to have a good time, but is the ignorance of local customs, laws and culture that disturbs me.

Maybe it needs to be addressed in the education system. Australians are really starting to have a bad image overseas and it can sometimes be pretty embarrassing.

What do you think if anything can/should be done?


----------



## emblem (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks to share your nice informative information about the airlines cabin crew misbehaviors stories about the Australian people when they are moving to foreigner countries. In my opinion sometime people drink to much and that the cause or happen comes and rude behavior comes like when some body wants a drink and they don’t allow the happen comes and arguments then people Misjudge it.


----------



## bambu (Jun 23, 2010)

mike said:


> I know people go overseas to have a good time, but is the ignorance of local customs, laws and culture that disturbs me.
> 
> Maybe it needs to be addressed in the education system. Australians are really starting to have a bad image overseas and it can sometimes be pretty embarrassing.
> 
> What do you think if anything can/should be done?


>>>>> >>>>>

Ban all the BOGANS from ever leaving the country!...as a first step.


----------



## avcrk (May 27, 2010)

Lol, Bambu !. I'm with you on that mate.


----------



## chinafacttours (Jul 28, 2010)

Really? That is amazing!


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

chinafacttours said:


> Really? That is amazing!


As an Australian I was appalled by the behaviour of some Australians in Indonesia when I was there 35 years ago, I have also been appalled by the behaviour of some Americans, English and Americans whilst traveling.

I have also come across some nasty Japanese and Arabic tourists. Point being.....that no matter what nationality you are - people are people.....and some people are just stupid, and some people are downright nasty.....and they come from all nationalities.


----------



## SamDant (Aug 13, 2010)

and the most unattractive person in the world is a racist


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

Have to agree with Chrissie. I have seen many nationalities behaving badly when on holidays. Actually, a couple Australians and Kiwis I met in Belgium were so nice to me and friendly and respectful of the local customs and people.


----------



## Silentsleeper (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a great topic. Unfortunately for me im the opposite im disgusted at the behavior a lot of the Irish backpackers get up to when they are in australia. I worked in the working holiday industry for over 2 years and the Irish were the worst tenants with the french coming in a close second. Being an Irish person it was quite embarrassing.

as for the Australians, my best friend have been living in the UK for ten years now and she is not very fond of Australian tourists and says she has a bad image of Aussies as everyone she met has been really rude and obnoxious. Hopefully my partner changes that image when she meets him in October.


----------



## Auscharm (Sep 6, 2010)

I consider Mike' story about Australian behavior a particular case. Australian surely is the most polite and friendly people in the world.


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

I think we cannot generalize the Australians. Every country has bad representatives who behave like an ignorant idiots. And I believe that the the unruly behavior happened because of the insensitivity to local culture and the lack of regard for those people around him/her. I think every tourist should remember the Golden rule before traveling. the word "RESPECT".


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

There has just been clearly a misunderstanding on both parties. Lets just be the better person to understand if the need arises. Win win.


----------



## manolis13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Guys I agree every where in the world there are good and bad people I don`t think though Australians are on top of the list in causing problems overseas.


----------



## kris (Apr 30, 2008)

*Australians*



avcrk said:


> Lol, Bambu !. I'm with you on that mate.


i've seen a lot such behaviour di Bali....


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Most of Australians are good guys I think.Also there are some nasty and stupid guys all over the world, not only Australians but also Japanese\Americans......


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

manolis13 said:


> Guys I agree every where in the world there are good and bad people I don`t think though Australians are on top of the list in causing problems overseas.


I agree with you,


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

SamDant said:


> and the most unattractive person in the world is a racist


Plenty of them around.............


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

pandora said:


> I have seen many nationalities behaving badly when on holidays. .


Totally, Im agree with you , no matter where they are!


----------



## BraBahx (Jul 24, 2012)

mike said:


> Australians are really starting to have a bad image overseas and it can sometimes be pretty embarrassing.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That is certainly NOT how Aussies are perceived here in Brazil.
> ...


----------

